# good book for owner of older dogs



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I found an interesting book at library, title is Goog Old Dog.
Written by vets associated with a teaching hospital , it covers typical ailments of older dogs, talks about treatmnt options, and discusses decisions owners of old dogs face.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks. I'm going to look into getting that.

Came back to add: found it on Amazon. Got the Kindle version. [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Good-Old-Dog-Keeping-Comfortable-ebook/dp/B0049B29S2/ref=kinw_dp_ke[/ame]


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

That was supposed to be written Good Old Dog
Im still getting used to this tablet


----------

